# How much faster will Bucephalandra grow emersed?



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Personally I don't think it will be an issue of growth. Instead I don't know if the plants could handle the sudden change from aquarium life to being outside. No matter what kind of lighting system you have, it's nothing like the sun. Tanks don't experience the temperature and weather shifts like the outdoors do. 

I've never been able to grow anubias outdoors, I'd personally never risk buces outside.


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

High light, good water flow and co2, lots of oxygen and urea. That's how you grow Bucephalandra the fastest. IME.


----------



## Merriallynchian (Apr 25, 2017)

Kehy said:


> Personally I don't think it will be an issue of growth. Instead I don't know if the plants could handle the sudden change from aquarium life to being outside. No matter what kind of lighting system you have, it's nothing like the sun. Tanks don't experience the temperature and weather shifts like the outdoors do.
> 
> I've never been able to grow anubias outdoors, I'd personally never risk buces outside.


Are you in Washington State or DC? 

I am in a humid, hot and sunny environment almost year round. I think you live in an overcast, rainy and sometimes cold environment if washington state. Perhaps that is why you have trouble with the buces ? Maybe I will be ok since I am in a better climate for these plants.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Merriallynchian said:


> Are you in Washington State or DC?
> 
> I am in a humid, hot and sunny environment almost year round. I think you live in an overcast, rainy and sometimes cold environment if washington state. Perhaps that is why you have trouble with the buces ? Maybe I will be ok since I am in a better climate for these plants.


During the summers in WA state, it's usually quite warm and pleasant. Not too humid, not too dry. Rain is actually fairly rare in the summer, much as it is in other places. But I was trying my anubias immersed in a pond- those wouldn't have been as much of a factor. As it was melting away, I did notice that the leaves were being sunburnt, even though the water and shade of other plants. 

When I move aquarium plants outdoors, I can usually count on losing at least half of them, 75% or more if they're floaters or exposed to direct sunlight. The lower in the water they are, the better their odds. Swords and crypts can actually do ok- I place them directly on the bottom of the pond and well shaded by other plants.


----------

